# The Official April 3 iPad WiFi Watch thread! Who's on watch with me????



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I'm on iPad WiFi watch for April 3rd. Who's with me This is the thread to share your excitement as the day approaches....

I ordered the 64GB WiFi version.





Can't wait....

(By the way, I found out the tickerfactory has an iPhone app! http://itunes.apple.com/app/ticker-factory/id303110110?mt=

Betsy


----------



## tlrowley

I'm in, too, Betsy.  We have 2 32GB ordered for the 3rd - can't possibly expect us to share


----------



## loca

What kind of Wifi connection is iPad providing? 3g or something entirely different?


----------



## jaspertyler

There is a wifi only version and a wifi plus 3g version...

I'm on watch but for the end of April.  I can't wait to see what you April Thirders will think of it!


----------



## Eeyore

I also ordered the wifi+3G version. Hope you all have fun and let us know how you like your shiny new toy when it arrives Betsy!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy

Mine won't be coming until the end of April beginning of May but it would still be fun to be on iPad watch with you.I get just as excited when other people are getting new toys as I do when getting them myself.

Luv the lil ticker you have going counting off the days until it arrives.That is so cute


----------



## planet_janet

I'm also on April 3 Wi-Fi iPad watch!  I cannot wait!


----------



## chalkmaven

I'll be hanging out the door on April 3rd watching for the delivery truck.  Waiting of a 16GB, Wi-fi iPad --


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I'm still excited!

Who else is already getting apps through the iTunes store?  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Code:


[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/]
[IMG]http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10748;405/st/20100403/e/iPad+WiFi+arrives%21%21%21%21/k/cd56/event.png[/IMG]
[/url]

Here's the ticker again. You can copy this text into your siggy if you want! When the WiFi/3G folks get a firm date, let us know. Right now, it just says "Late April," right?

Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler

Yep, late april


----------



## Magenta

I read the term April 3rd is National iPad Day!

Yippee!!!


----------



## planet_janet

Two weeks from today!  Can't wait to see the apps that will be released specifically for the iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!  It's killing me.  Haven't been this excited since my Kindle was due to arrive.

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie

I was reading on Macrumors and someone posted that there had been over 400,000 ordered so far.  Apple expects it to outsell the iPhone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow!

Betsy


----------



## profsusan

Count me in, too. I just ordered my 16gb wifi model. (Just when I settled on my perfect Kindle case, the KindleBoard enabling set in once again!) Betsy, I love that you started this thread here with and for us Kindlers -- I'm looking forward to seeing how the iPad handles the Kindle app (whether amazon scales the iPhone version up to the iPad and how or whether its function changes) and to comparing notes about the iBookstore, eInk versus LED, etc.

Two weeks from yesterday and counting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, we still love our Kindles!  Just getting another kid....    I literally cannot wait.  AND am reading a new book on my Kindle while I do wait.

Profsusan, welcome to the iPad-enabled!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy, and everyone else, I'm excited for you.  Can't wait to see pictures.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And I'm excited about your Sony!  (still thinking about a Sony.  How many eReaders can one person have, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Gee Betsy, I guess you Wifi'ers will get to beta-test the iPad software/hardware while jaspertyler, Sugar and I wait for our 3G models.  

When I hear people talk about Kindle vs iPad, I am reminded of the old English saying, "Different horses for different courses." I personally think the Kindle is the best ereader out there. The iPad will be the best for web browsing; something that is absolutely painful to do with the Kindle. Will I spend 3 or 4 hours reading a book on the iPad? I doubt it. (Well, maybe a magazine or cookbook.) I easily read an e-book every other night with the Kindle.

Best Wishes!


----------



## drenee

Betsy, we can have as many as we can justify.  And when we put our heads together we can justify just about anything.
deb


----------



## Eeyore

drenee said:


> Betsy, we can have as many as we can justify. And when we put our heads together we can justify just about anything.
> deb


She/he who dies with the most toys wins. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S.

drenee said:


> Betsy, we can have as many as we can justify. And when we put our heads together we can justify just about anything.
> deb


lol I soo agree


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eeyore said:


> Gee Betsy, I guess you Wifi'ers will get to beta-test the iPad software/hardware while jaspertyler, Sugar and I wait for our 3G models.


We'll be happy to do that! This is the first time I've EVER been an early adopter, and I'm excited!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

I'll be on watch with you guys but mine isn't coming till later in the month. I preordered the 3g version, the dock ( without keyboard) and the case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Time is ticking by slowly....I'm starting to twitch....

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

LOL, let me tell you I really wanted to 3g version but the thought of having to wait longer almost made me not choose it. Almost. 

I want to learn more about the pages app because that is the new one ( other than ibooks) that I am most interested in. I really want to be able to read my pdf books easily and natively.


----------



## Rasputina

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I'm still excited!
> 
> Who else is already getting apps through the iTunes store?
> 
> Betsy


LOL have you checked out the thread we had on favorite iphone apps in the OT forum?

One of the things I'm going to love is using macgourmet on the ipad. I already use it on my iphone, which is great when I shop and get the urge to cook something and want to double check ingredients but the small screen is not ideal while cooking because I have to scroll through to see it all. I got the dock so I can see the whole recipe while I cook.


----------



## ayuryogini

I ordered the 3G so won't get it till the end of April, but I'm on watch for y'all to get yours on April 3rd.

I can't wait to hear about it!

Hadn't even thought of ordering apps for it yet; what a great idea!!!


----------



## rho

Rasputina said:


> LOL have you checked out the thread we had on favorite iphone apps in the OT forum?
> 
> One of the things I'm going to love is using macgourmet on the ipad. I already use it on my iphone, which is great when I shop and get the urge to cook something and want to double check ingredients but the small screen is not ideal while cooking because I have to scroll through to see it all. I got the dock so I can see the whole recipe while I cook.


you can seriously use macgourmet on the ipad -- I never even thought about that and I use that all the time on my laptop  Another tick in the pro column 

I wish they had an actual day that the 3G one would be released - I keep waiting because I am afraid I may be away when it is shipped - but then it is a good thing to wait and hear what you all think -- right? I'm trying to convince myself here --..

eta -- I just put the Mac Gourmet on my iPod Touch and LOVE it -- thank you so much for mentioning that ...


----------



## Rasputina

Yeah, check out their announcement for it http://www.macgourmet.com/blog/

Will there be an iPad version of MacGourmet? Yes, I'm going to do everything I can to make sure that there is. The fact that an iPhone version of MacGourmet already exists helps a lot, but my plan isn't to just make a warmed over version of the iPhone version. No, my goal is to make a version of MacGourmet specifically for the iPad, the same way that Apple is making iPad versions of the iWork apps available for it. The iPad provides a lot more functionality than the iPhone, and I want to take advantage of that.

Glad you are loving it too Rho!

Hopefully they will give us firm shipping dates for the 3g soon!


----------



## ayuryogini

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Time is ticking by slowly....I'm starting to twitch....
> 
> Betsy


The plane IS getting closer and closer to the treasure chest though!!


----------



## profsusan

These upcoming iPad apps are making my wait even more difficult.

This note-taking app looks awesome. iPad will ship with a version of the iPhone notes app, which is very basic (one icky font, syncing only through iTunes or email, and no conversion to other formats). Take a gander:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6nDbE1CK3o

And the developer of my absolutely favorite iPhone app has already created a version for iPad. Instapaper lets you save long web articles to read later in a tidy format on the iPhone. There's also a way to transfer those articles to the Kindle -- I highly recommend it (check out the rest of the website below). The iPad version looks fabulous:
http://blog.instapaper.com/

I'm sorry if this aggravates your impatience! Deep breaths, everyone!


----------



## ayuryogini

Speaking of apps, what is the drawing one that they showed on the Keynote Speech on the Apple site? Anyone know? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaspertyler

I thought it was called "paint" or something simple like that...
I'd have to rewatch it.  That was very cool though!


----------



## jaspertyler

Actually, I just did a search and it is called "Brushes"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Brushes is one of the reasons I wanted an iPod Touch and now an iPad. Here's a link:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/brushes/id288230264?mt=8

I'm confident they will come out with an iPad enhanced version.

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks, Jasper and Betsy, for the brushes info; it looks amazing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!  One week to go!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for the link, Betsy!  I only went so far into Apple's site.  How much is the monthly 3G charge?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm not getting the 3G, just the WiFi, but I'm sure someone else will jump in.  I think there was a $15 monthly fee for limited download and another fee for unlimited, and you could opt in or out at any time, but I'm not sure...

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

Anyone else reserve their iPad to pick up in the store?  I am a bit concerned about the wait time of picking up the iPad in the store, but since there is no in-store activation required for it, I'm hopeful that the line(s) will move quickly.


----------



## Rasputina

No, I got delivery. It's free and no lines to wait in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

planet_janet said:


> Anyone else reserve their iPad to pick up in the store? I am a bit concerned about the wait time of picking up the iPad in the store, but since there is no in-store activation required for it, I'm hopeful that the line(s) will move quickly.


I was thinking of going to the store, but I thought there was no real advantage and a disadvantage as I suspect there will be lines forming before the store opens as people with more energy than me vie for the chance to be the first one with an iPad.

So I opted for free delivery.

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

I should have mentioned that I have a couple of very specific reasons for opting for in-store pick up--one, I have a pre-paid AMEX gift card that is going to fund the purchase of my new toy and accessories, and I've had trouble using such gift cards online in the past; and two, we are going on vacation a couple of days after the iPad launches, and I wanted to ensure that I have my iPad firmly in my hands in time for our trip.  So, I will be there when the store opens next Saturday to pick it up. There are two Apple stores where I live, so hopefully the crowds will be split between the two stores!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sounds like good reasons!  Be sure to tell us how it goes!

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

skyblue said:


> Thanks for the link, Betsy! I only went so far into Apple's site. How much is the monthly 3G charge?


There is no monthly charge per se,and there is no contract. 
You only pay for 3g IF you actually use it. You pay nothing just to have the capability.

If you wish to use the 3g service,you can add it on the iPad itself. There are 2 prices depending on what type of usage you want or need.

No-contract, 3G service.

In the U.S., 3G service will be available from AT&T. You can choose from two breakthrough data plans - no contract required.
AT&T 3G Data plans for iPad
Data per month Price per month
250MB/month $14.99
Unlimited $29.99
Easy sign-up.

You sign up for 3G service right on your iPad. And you can monitor your data usage and change your plan at any time, including switching to unlimited data or canceling 3G service if you know you won't need it.


----------



## chalkmaven

Pre-orders at Apple.com now have a delivery date of April 12.  Wonder if they've sold out or if they are reserving units for stores to sell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Or it could be too late to put them in the distribution pipe line to be sure of delivery Apr 3 (without extra expense).

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Not sure about that.

I wonder if April 3rd will have any sell outs in the stores. Will be interesting to see if the stores turn into the absolute zoos they were when the iPhone arrived.People camping out and all.


----------



## Rasputina

I don't think it will be as bad as iphone, because the original release required in store activation which took time so the line couldn't move as fast. Also there wasn't the option of home delivery so everyone was at the stores. Plus cell phones are higher demand product in general.


----------



## ayuryogini

I chose home delivery as well, because I didn't want to deal with any lines; however, not knowing exactly when the 3G arrives makes it a little more difficult to know if I can be home to receive it.

I can hardly wait.


----------



## skyblue

Sugar said:


> There is no monthly charge per se,and there is no contract.
> You only pay for 3g IF you actually use it. You pay nothing just to have the capability.
> 
> If you wish to use the 3g service,you can add it on the iPad itself. There are 2 prices depending on what type of usage you want or need.
> 
> No-contract, 3G service.
> 
> In the U.S., 3G service will be available from AT&T. You can choose from two breakthrough data plans - no contract required.
> AT&T 3G Data plans for iPad
> Data per month Price per month
> 250MB/month $14.99
> Unlimited $29.99
> Easy sign-up.
> 
> You sign up for 3G service right on your iPad. And you can monitor your data usage and change your plan at any time, including switching to unlimited data or canceling 3G service if you know you won't need it.


Thanks, Sugar, for enlightening me! I REALLY, REALLY want an iPad!


----------



## corkyb

Well, now, I am thinking I NEED one of these and I haven't really been paying attention very much til the last three days.  I guess all the energy is pulling at me.  What accessories should I get if i do get one and if I order a 3G will I get it when the rest of you get yours or has that date been pushed back to?  I really shouldn't do this but I WANT TO!
Paula ny


----------



## Eeyore

corkyb said:


> Well, now, I am thinking I NEED one of these and I haven't really been paying attention very much til the last three days. I guess all the energy is pulling at me. What accessories should I get if i do get one and if I order a 3G will I get it when the rest of you get yours or has that date been pushed back to? I really shouldn't do this but I WANT TO!
> Paula ny


Corkyb, before you order one be sure to go to the Apple website here:

http://www.apple.com/ipad/

and go through some of the information of what it can and can not do. We don't want you to be disappointed!  The iPad Wifi+3G models are still available for pre-order. Shipping date is still some time in late April.

Best Wishes!


----------



## corkyb

Thanks Eeyore for cautioning me.  I can be so impulsive when it comes to shopping.  I should really stick with my iphone for now and see what shakes out with the ipad.  
Paula


----------



## planet_janet

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds like good reasons! Be sure to tell us how it goes!
> 
> Betsy


Oh, I will! I'm hopeful it won't be that bad (what I'm REALLY hoping is that a vast majority of people chose the free shipping option!). I'm sure they will have a system where the people who reserved the iPad will be in one line, while those who did not reserve but are hoping to buy are in another line. And I'm not planning on showing up any earlier than when the store opens (at the earliest). Since I have an item reserved, in theory, I should just be able to walk in, pay for it, and leave (who am I kidding?).


----------



## rho

I am sooo confused -- to much info out there but nothing that I can see as set in stone -- On my iPod Touch I have Stanza and eReader Pro so I can read the 100's of books I bought before my Kindle - will I be able to get these on the iPad too .. I'm thinking since they are on the Touch they will be on the Pad but I have been wrong before 

I would love to be able to read those books again - on something bigger than my Touch..


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yes, all the apps that are out there now will work on the ipad. Think of the ipad as an oversize iPod touch. It's a bit more than that, especially if you get the 3G.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Apple is being careful to say that most apps will work on the iPad. They will not automatically be usable in the larger format. My understanding is that you can choose to use them as the same size on the iPod Touch, as they were designed, or "double" them, which may or may not work well depending on the application. Of course, a lot of apps are being redesigned specifically for the iPad's larger screen, and again, my understanding is that if you already own the app, you will not have to buy it again but will be able to get an upgrade. I guess we'll see soon!

Betsy


----------



## Magenta

There are articles everywhere discussing that the iPad is "sold out".  Basically, pre-orders are no longer being delivered for April 3rd.

Then I was thinking... can you imagine the overload the iTunes app store will experience on April 3rd??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yikes!  Fortunately, I've downloaded a bunch of apps already.  Not just-for-iPad apps, but enough to keep me happy for a few hours.  

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini

Magenta said:


> There are articles everywhere discussing that the iPad is "sold out". Basically, pre-orders are no longer being delivered for April 3rd.
> 
> Then I was thinking... can you imagine the overload the iTunes app store will experience on April 3rd??


I keep reading that they're "Sold Out", but I wonder what this is based on? 
So far, from what I can tell, the authors of the articles are basing it on the fact that if you now pre-order an iPad, it will no longer be delivered April 3rd, but they had to have some sort of cut-off date to allow time for shipping (Magenta, I think this is also what you're saying, isn't it?); 
So I'm wondering if it's truly "sold out" or if the media is trying to created some sort of "shortage" buzz, based on the altered shipping date.
Does anyone know more about this?

Also, thanks for the heads-up about April 3rd & the iTunes store; I would be surprised if Apple hasn't already made arrangements to try to prevent any mishaps, but it's good to keep in mind.


----------



## Eeyore

Don't forget that some of the apps (Version 1.00) may be 'buggy' because so few of the software writers have had a chance to run it on a real iPad. They have an emulator that sort of mimics how the iPad runs, but until you actually run it on the real thing there may be some small problems. Apps that Apple created probably won't be a problem because they have the device on-site.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Magenta

Here is the article I came across about them being sold out:

http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2010/03/27/apple-has-run-out-of-ipads/?hpt=T2


----------



## ayuryogini

Magenta said:


> Here is the article I came across about them being sold out:
> 
> http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2010/03/27/apple-has-run-out-of-ipads/?hpt=T2


Thanks, Magenta. That's helpful.
It seems to me that the author has made the leap in logic that new ship dates = "shortfall".
Interesting.


----------



## rho

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, all the apps that are out there now will work on the ipad. Think of the ipad as an oversize iPod touch. It's a bit more than that, especially if you get the 3G.


Thanks to me Kindle would be this >x< close to perfection if I could read my old ereader books on it too - and folders would make it pretty near perfect  I'm 80% sure I will be getting an iPad but my Kindle will still be my main ebook reader - but I will read on the iPad too _especially_ if I can get all those old books on it ... I'm mainly waiting to hear what everyone thinks of the 3G version when it comes out later in April - and it will be ordered as my Bday Present to me ...


----------



## Eeyore

rho said:


> I'm mainly waiting to hear what everyone thinks of the 3G version when it comes out later in April - and it will be ordered as my Bday Present to me ...


Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you.... 

Best Wishes!


----------



## rho

Eeyore said:


> Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you....
> 
> Best Wishes!


well it isn't actually till the end of May but I figure if I order it in the beginning of may I may just have it in time and it will give me time to hear what you all think about it - trying to convince myself to wait can you tell


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, who else is checking the status of their order several times a day? Mine still says "Prepared for shipping." Tick-tock, tick-tock....

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy according to one forum people are being notified of their iPad shipping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Been checking my account every hour; no update on the account status page yet...will go check my emails.

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/03/29/apple-starts-shipping-ipads-to-customers/
Apple has starting shipping iPads for delivery. Those who placed their orders in on the first day have started receiving shipping notices from the Apple Store.

Unfortunately, the early ship date does not necessarily mean that customers will receive their iPads before April 3rd. In the past, Apple has coordinated with UPS to hold early deliveries until launch day. The first Wi-Fi only iPads are to be delivered on April 3rd, 2010. 3G models will arrive several weeks later.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

None yet for me, sob!



Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

I've got a around $100 in Best Buy gift cards so I'm hoping to be able to get one from them


----------



## Eeyore

While we are all waiting for the iPads to come out (especially Betsy! ), I wanted to let you know that Apple has come out with a new video on the iPad using the Safari web browser, mail, iBooks, etc. Something to entice us with, LOL!
Video can be seen here:

http://www.apple.com/ipad/guided-tours/

BTW, you might want to check on-line at your local Apple Store for free iPad workshops. I spotted this class at our Sacramento store:

"5:00 pm - 6:00 pm
Meet Your New iPad
Reserve
Learn More

You're up and running on your new iPad and ready to go further. Bring your iPad to this hands-on workshop, and we'll show you tips and tricks, like organizing and displaying your photos in a slideshow, navigating Safari with new features, and discovering new ways to see and touch your email like never before. Sign-up required."

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In the vein of "a watched pot never boils" I decided to take a nap instead of constantly checking my order status. It worked! I got an email! Here is my current status:










Of course, it just means they've done the paperwork. It's not actually IN the UPS system yet. But progress!

Now to check out the video and an iPad class at an Apple store near me....and now I'll be constantly checking the UPS status. 

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

Betsy,

You crack me up!  I am always checking the status of orders as well!  There's something satisfying about seeing that progress!

I can't wait to hear your review!  Someday I would love to have that fun toy!!!


----------



## Rasputina

WOOT congrats!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar said:


> http://www.macrumors.com/2010/03/29/apple-starts-shipping-ipads-to-customers/
> Apple has starting shipping iPads for delivery. Those who placed their orders in on the first day have started receiving shipping notices from the Apple Store.
> 
> Unfortunately, the early ship date does not necessarily mean that customers will receive their iPads before April 3rd. In the past, Apple has coordinated with UPS to hold early deliveries until launch day. The first Wi-Fi only iPads are to be delivered on April 3rd, 2010. 3G models will arrive several weeks later.


So, even though UPS doesn't normally deliver on Sat, I'm guessing either Apple is coughing up the extra fee or negotiated a deal with UPS to deliver 300,000+ items on Saturday? I don't want to wait until Apr 5!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

From the UPS site:

"Delivery Commitment Saturday Delivery commitment times depend on the shipping service you choose:

    * UPS Next Day Air® Early A.M.®: Guaranteed delivery one hour later than the guaranteed weekday delivery time, as early as 9:00 a.m., based on destination
    * UPS Next Day Air®: Guaranteed delivery by 12:00 noon or 1:30 p.m. where weekday shipments are delivered by 10:30 a.m. or 12:00 noon, respectively, based on destination
    * UPS 2nd Day Air®: Guaranteed delivery by end of day for shipments picked up on Thursday, based on destination
    * UPS Worldwide Express® Plus: Delivery based on destination
    * UPS Worldwide Express®: Delivery based on destination


Note: For some services, Saturday delivery of a UPS Returns shipment is available in the U.S. only. Contact your UPS Representative for more information."


Now if you live out in the middle of nowhere, UPS may not be able to get it to you on Saturday. Call UPS with your zip code to find out. In major towns and cities, not a problem.

I think that with the number of packages Apple is sending out at one time, UPS may have given Apple a special price/deal break. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## chiffchaff

Eeyore said:


> While we are all waiting for the iPads to come out (especially Betsy! ), I wanted to let you know that Apple has come out with a new video on the iPad using the Safari web browser, mail, iBooks, etc. Something to entice us with, LOL!


those videos are pretty fun, and I must say the ibooks app looks nice! Wish the ship date for the 3G version would get posted soon so I can start counting down


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The videos give me something to do between checking my order status and KindleBoards (and reading my Kindle).  They are so cool, they make me happy!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

The new tour videos are great. I'm glad I'm getting the 3g but man the wait it killing me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, my tracking number is in the UPS system now as "Billing information has been sent to UPS."  Progress!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo, my tracking number is in the UPS system now as "Billing information has been sent to UPS." Progress!
> 
> Betsy


Congrats! (And my wife says that I am easily amused. Go figure....)

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I am REALLY easily amused.  AND I have OCD, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Magenta

ilounge has posted an iPad case gallery: http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/accessories/ipad/P0/

enjoy!


----------



## profsusan

@Eeyore Thanks for mentioning the iPad tutorials at the Apple Stores on Saturday afternoon! I just reserved a slot at my local store here in Boston. Not sure whether by 5pm I'll be so absorbed in my new toy that I won't want to leave the house, but it sounds like so much fun -- geek day-camp! -- and it's better to have the reservation and cancel it later than be sorry on Saturday when it's fully booked.

My university's Apple guru/specialist talked me through a Mac-related crisis, and when I mentioned the iPad, she said, "Oh, don't order it yet. Just wait!" Well, when I confessed that I pre-ordered one, she yelped with excitement and demanded that a lunch date Monday so she could check it out. I'm feeling awfully cool and cutting-edge right now.


----------



## chiffchaff

"geek day-camp" - I love it!  If I was closer to an Apple store I'd sign up too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I signed up, too!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, my iPad is still in China....come to the US, little iPad! 










Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

It's on its way, it's on its way!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think it's going through Customs now....I know y'all are thinking "Obsess much?" 

Yes, I do. 

Betsy


----------



## rho

Well I am obsessing right along with you Betsy and I don't even have mine ordered yet - so keep posting those travel updates for your iPad - let me live the thrill thru you


----------



## Rasputina

I ordered the camera connection kit


----------



## Bren S.

woooHooo so excited for all you April 3rd'ers 

I just found out that the closest Best Buy to me is indeed going to be selling iPads,so me and my $700 gift card are going to make the trip and see what happens. If I manage to get one , it will just be a 16gb or 32 gb one just for light duty(or very light duty if it's the 16gb lol) surfing etc, not for storage etc. I will use my 64gb 3g for that when it gets here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

April 3rd-ers, our iPads are here:








at the UPS facility in Louisville, KY....Wave to your iPads! 









Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, if you haven't gotten your Square Trade warranty yet and you want one, there's a 30% coupon code PICKEM that I posted about in Special Deals and Discounts--
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22105.msg413155.html#msg413155

Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler

The picture of the UPS facility made me laugh!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, they've cleared customs. Whew! 










In the meantime, even though I'm not planning on using it much as a reader, I used the coupon Verena posted to download a mess of books for free from Kobo...

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

itunes update today and I got a a mac OSX update too.!


----------



## tlrowley

My iPad just arrived in Alaska.  Hope they keep it warm


----------



## Magenta

Mine has logged in from China at 3:10 pm local time March 30th.  If it gets to me on Saturday, that's pretty darned fast.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaargh...maybe it was just the paperwork that was in Louisville, it shows in China now....but at least it's back to being in transit....










Good news, bad news. 

EDIT: Now it shows it's in Springfield, VA (close!) with an exception. I'm so confused...  4 more days!
EDIT again on Wednesday: Now it's back to Szenchen, CN an in transit....3 more days!

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

Well, I really went and did it tonight.  I nearly took the tip of my left middle finger off with a brand new, extra sharp vegetable peeler while peeling a cucumber.    Needless to say, typing is somewhat of a challenge with my finger all taped up.  This is really going to put a damper on using the keyboard on my new iPad on Saturday! (Oh yeah, and it's also going to present a challenge at work, since most of my day is spent in front of a computer.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Janet!!!  That's terrible...     Veg peelers can be scary!  Did you need stitches?

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

No stitches...I told DH I would go to the ER if it didn't stop bleeding, which eventually, it did.  It's not really a clean cut, either--it's circular, but jagged. I'm just keeping it wrapped up tight and I took an 800mg Motrin.  Typing is awkward and uncomfortable.  I hope this improves before Saturday! I don't want anything to spoil my iPad party!


----------



## pidgeon92

Everything I have purchased from Apple in the last few years has been shipped directly from China, including my mouse.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

But they have to come into the US through an international hub and clear customs.  FedEx has an international hub in Memphis.  Apparently UPS's is Louisville, KY.  I think the shipment (of a whole mess of iPads ) probably came through Louisville as previously noted, and has been distributed and the iPads are now being held locally, timed to arrive Saturday.  I suspect mine is actually in Springfield, VA at the UPS facility there, waiting to be released, and the actual tracking won't be shown until Friday night or maybe even Saturday morning.

If I weren't checking every fifteen minutes, I might never have seen the Louisville or Springfield notations.  

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But they have to come into the US through an international hub and clear customs. FedEx has an international hub in Memphis. Apparently UPS's is Louisville, KY. I think the shipment came probably through Louisville as previously noted, and has been distributed and the iPads are now being held locally, timed to arrive Saturday. I suspect mine is actually in Springfield, VA at the UPS facility there, waiting to be released, and the actual tracking won't be shown until Friday night or maybe even Saturday morning.
> 
> If I weren't checking every fifteen minutes, I might never have seen the Louisville or Springfield notations.
> 
> Betsy


Only 2 more days Betsy!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, technically, 3 days, but who's counting? 










Current status. Apple assures me it is already shipped with an on time delivery estimate. I called them because my credit card fraud department keeps calling me to see if I'm in possession of my credit card (and my senses). I'm convinced my husband keeps calling them and telling them to put a hold on it. 

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Well my dock is saying prepared for shipment LOL I guess I will have to be satisfied with that for now


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My VGA to dock connector and case are now being prepared for shipment.  

After reading the reviews posted, I'm going to call today and switch my order from the Keyboard dock to a bluetooth keyboard.  One of the reviews I read said that the iPad could only be used in the portrait orientation and had to come out of the cover to use with the keyboard dock.  I didn't think about the cover part, though that makes sense.  And the portrait mode makes sense too, duh, but I'd like the flexibility of using the landscape mode when I'm working on it.

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My VGA to dock connector and case are now being prepared for shipment.
> 
> After reading the reviews posted, I'm going to call today and switch my order from the Keyboard dock to a bluetooth keyboard. One of the reviews I read said that the iPad could only be used in the portrait orientation and had to come out of the cover to use with the keyboard dock. I didn't think about the cover part, though that makes sense. And the portrait mode makes sense too, duh, but I'd like the flexibility of using the landscape mode when I'm working on it.
> 
> Betsy


Yes a bluetooth keyboard is the way I am going as well.

You do know that pretty much any bluetooth keyboard will work right? I mean it doesn't HAVE to be an Apple one.
If an Apple one is what you want they are great,just wanted to make sure you knew that you had options.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Do you have a better one you can recommend? 

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

I got an email from Apple yesterday that said, "When you come in to pick up your iPad, you will be directed to a line for those with reservations."  It is so going to be a madhouse!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar said:


> Yes a bluetooth keyboard is the way I am going as well.
> 
> You do know that pretty much any bluetooth keyboard will work right? I mean it doesn't HAVE to be an Apple one.
> If an Apple one is what you want they are great,just wanted to make sure you knew that you had options.


I'm looking at Amazon's offerings of bluetooth keyboards, and it doesn't look like I can save all that much money by getting a different one, and I could spend more. Unless someone can recommend a better one for about the same price, I think I'm going to go with the Apple one...simple, and the money is already budgeted. 

Betsy


----------



## tlrowley

The Apple bluetooth keyboard is a beautiful piece of hardware.  You'll be pleased with it, I'm sure.


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm looking at Amazon's offerings of bluetooth keyboards, and it doesn't look like I can save all that much money by getting a different one, and I could spend more. Unless someone can recommend a better one for about the same price, I think I'm going to go with the Apple one...simple, and the money is already budgeted.
> 
> Betsy


Oh I wasn't saying that there was something better,just didn't know if you or anyone else reading this thread was aware that we are not limited to an Apple wireless keyboard.
I have several Apple wireless keyboards,and the very nice Magic Mouse by Apple,and without a doubt they are good products.
Also if someone already had a wireless keyboard around, MOST of the time that keyboard will work.


----------



## chiffchaff

I ordered the Apple BT keyboard to go with my iPad and the keyboard arrived last week.  It looks sleek and well-made, with a metal top so it can stand up to use on a variety of surfaces - but of course looking at it just makes me all the more anxious for the iPad to arrive (which won't be til the end of the month since I went with 3G).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks!

OK, I just switched.  I may get the keyboard now before the iPad...in stock and shipping in 24 hours from their warehouse...    Thanks for posting the reviews...I hadn't thought through the implications of the keyboard dock until I read them.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

I love my apple peripherals you guys will love the keyboard.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If it gets here before my iPad, I might try using it with my Palm.  

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> After reading the reviews posted, I'm going to call today and switch my order from the Keyboard dock to a bluetooth keyboard. One of the reviews I read said that the iPad could only be used in the portrait orientation and had to come out of the cover to use with the keyboard dock. I didn't think about the cover part, though that makes sense. And the portrait mode makes sense too, duh, but I'd like the flexibility of using the landscape mode when I'm working on it.
> 
> Betsy


Well darn, I wish I hadn't read that! I thought you could work in both modes also. Going to give the Apple CS people a call to find out. Will have to change out the keyboard if true.

Too much enabling going on here. 

Planet_janet, hope your finger is getting better. Would make all that finger swishing on the iPad a lot harder with a bandage on it.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Magenta

Well, we have departure from CHEK LAP KOK, HK at 4:23 AM tomorrow!  My ipad is time traveling now.  Cool.  ;-)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eeyore said:


> Well darn, I wish I hadn't read that! I thought you could work in both modes also. Going to give the Apple CS people a call to find out. Will have to change out the keyboard if true.
> 
> Too much enabling going on here.
> 
> Planet_janet, hope your finger is getting better. Would make all that finger swishing on the iPad a lot harder with a bandage on it.
> 
> Best Wishes!


I should clarify that I meant the iPad would only work with the keyboard dock in portrait; and once I thought about it, the dock port IS on the bottom, portrait mode. What did you find out, Eeyore?

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

You were correct Betsy. I spoke to Chris in technical support at Apple. The iPad keyboard dock is one solid unit. The keyboard can not be separated from dock itself. You can only type when the iPad is in Portrait orientation. The little plug has to go into the iPad for the keyboard to work. It is fairly heavy. Chris could not pull up any data on the actual weight but his guesstimate on the one he had there is between 3 and 4 pounds. This is so the whole unit doesn't tip over. The iPad can be put into the keyboard dock in landscape mode to watch movies or look at pictures but the keyboard and the audio and brightness controls on the keyboard would be useless in controlling the iPad. So I changed my order to the wireless bluetooth Apple keyboard since I want to put it in the messenger bag.

I was looking at this different dock that is made by sleekgear.org. Again, data can be loaded only in portrait mode, but it has the sd card reader and usb plug built-in. Also plugs for audio and power in the back. In addition, it looks like it can hold the iPad much more securely because it has one slot for portrait mode and one slot for landscape mode. No data yet on weight of the product.




























For high magnification of these pictures, go here to pages 1 and 2.

http://www.ipadforums.net/ipad-accessories/798-camera-connection-kit.html

Click on the yellow bar above the picture at that site to see high details of each picture.

Not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Since I got the Apple cover, which lets me put prop it up either vertically or horizontally, and the bluetooth keyboard, scheduled to be deliverd by FedEx today, I think I'm covered.  But it looks like a nice dock.  Love shopping for accessories!

Betsy

PS, my iPad case by Apple has started the shipping process--it's got a tracking number assigned!


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love shopping for accessories.


I know! Wish I had the money for everything. Spent hours going through 16 pages of iPad apps that were on iTunes last night, making lists. Can the apps be downloaded now to a pc (not Mac) and then transferred to the iPad, or is it better to do it directly from the iPad since I don't have a Mac? Sorry, I'm new to the Apple world, LOL!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Although I would think it would be simpler to download to the iPad through wireless, I'm so used to putting things on my iPads through my PC connection, I've been downloading to my PC.  Plus it gives me something to do while I wait.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Update.  I just signed for the keyboard....    It's so cute!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Congrats on the keyboard! Let me know how you like it. I ordered one and the iPad case and keyboard are arriving by Fedex ground tomorrow. Be sure to put in AA lithium batteries (not the rechargables) if you are going to use the keyboard a lot. I had read that some people thought they went through a lot of batteries for something so small. They were using the duracell's.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, now I'm going to have to read the manual to figure out how to replace the batteries.  Something else to do while I wait....

EDIT:  Done.   Tapping fingers...  Good tip on the lithiums, that's what I'll replace the batteries with.  Although why do you not recommend the rechargables?

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, now I'm going to have to read the manual to figure out how to replace the batteries. Something else to do while I wait....
> 
> EDIT: Done. Tapping fingers... Good tip on the lithiums, that's what I'll replace the batteries with. Although why do you not recommend the rechargables?
> 
> Betsy


Many rechargable AA batteries are NiMH batteries, not lithium based. If you get a rechargable battery, find one that is lithium. I think Eveready makes a lithium rechargable that comes with a charger pack. Don't know the price. Lithium batteries don't retain a "memory" during recharge, so they last longer.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

I got shipping notification of my dock!

I downloaded ibooks last night.


----------



## Bren S.

I use Ray O Vac NiMH batteries and a charger for my cordless keyboards and mouse(mice?),and yes the Apple key board and magic mouse do go through the batteries.

Not only are they great products,they also look fantastic, no one does form AND function better than Apple.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, both my case and my VGA adapter are getting shipped out by FedEx ground; the case is scheduled to arrive Apr 6, the adapter tomorrow.  (Only the billing docs have been sent to FedEx so far...)

As far as the UPS tracking, my iPad is still in China, but I don't believe them!

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie

I am so happy for you guys who are getting yours on April 3rd.  Now if I can just hold out until the end of this month.  

So excited the Netflix app is already available, I had heard it was coming but thought it might take a while.


----------



## ibrewalot

Mine said it is enroute from China...but it's been that way for 2 days now.  I think they decided to ship it on a Cessna!  I was so worried I called CS today just to see if there is any reason they knew of it wouldn't get here tomorrow.  They said Apple has a deal with UPS to keep the actual location a mystery until tomorrow.  He said it was probably at a local hub right now.  He better be right!  

I ordered all the iWorks apps on iTunes last night along with some free apps for taking notes in meetings and a couple of games.  I Can't wait!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Since I've been obsessively checking the tracking about every 15 minutes 24 hours a day (you can see some of the results in this thread), I caught two updates that indicated it was in UPS's international hub in Lexington and then in a UPS facility here in Springfield. I figured that the bulk pallets came into Lexington and then were distributed further and that mine is probably in Springfield... Your info helps to confirm that.

I guess my iPad is looking at this right now:









Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

LOL Betsy you are cracking me up with these pics!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A pic from the manufacturer of the conveyor system being used at the UPS distribution center in Springfield...

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

hehehe


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy, I figured out why your UPS tracking is bouncing around so much. Your iPad went from here:










to my cousin Vinnie at UPS who found the Apple box open and is driving around trying your iPad out.










Vinnie says it works good but the GPS tracking don't work. I guess he doesn't know that your iPad is the Wifi only version.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ROFL!



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . . .what time should I be at your house to check it out?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, that's better than it being the one Stephen Colbert was using to chop up vegetables with last night...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . . .what time should I be at your house to check it out?


I dunno what time it will be delivered, wish I did! but you can come over and wait with me....bring your ukulele, we can entertain ourselves...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh no!  Haven't seen last night's Colbert yet. . . must go watch!

He wants one for sure. . . . .


----------



## Rasputina

hilarious LOL


----------



## ibrewalot

I've heard of taking the slow boat to China, but this is ridiculous!

GUANGZHOU, CN  	04/02/2010  	4:10 A.M.  	DEPARTURE SCAN
SHENZHEN, CN        03/29/2010 10:11 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
CN 04/01/2010 5:29 P.M.        BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED 

And this is my "current" status.  Maybe they'll drop it from the air tomorrow?


----------



## Bren S.

Eeyore said:


> Betsy, I figured out why your UPS tracking is bouncing around so much. Your iPad went from here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to my cousin Vinnie at UPS who found the Apple box open and is driving around trying your iPad out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vinnie says it works good but the GPS tracking don't work. I guess he doesn't know that your iPad is the Wifi only version.
> 
> Best Wishes!


OMG!! That's hilarious!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ibrewalot said:


> I've heard of taking the slow boat to China, but this is ridiculous!
> 
> GUANGZHOU, CN 04/02/2010 4:10 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
> SHENZHEN, CN 03/29/2010 10:11 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
> CN 04/01/2010 5:29 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED
> 
> And this is my "current" status. Maybe they'll drop it from the air tomorrow?


Maybe Vinnie has yours, too.

Betsy


----------



## ibrewalot

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe Vinnie has yours, too.
> 
> Betsy


So long as he buys a few new apps and passes it on I suppose it's ok.


----------



## Magenta

LOUISVILLE, KY, US  04/02/2010  2:52 P.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN
ANCHORAGE, AK, US 04/01/2010 9:13 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
CHEK LAP KOK, HK 04/02/2010 4:23 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
SHENZHEN, CN 03/30/2010 3:10 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
CN 04/02/2010 8:44 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED 



I do not think they are updating vigilantly.  Above is my status as of 9:09 EDT.  If my ipad is still in Kentucky, there is no way it is getting to me tomorrow.

Have faith people....expect a knock on your door from the men in brown.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For all of us waiting for our iPads...






Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

You guys are cracking me up with all of these pictures/videos!  

I had a dream last night that I went to the Apple store to pick up my iPad and it was a totally calm scene with a line of only about 10 people with reservations.  The store also had bountiful supplies of all the iPad accessories.  Wishful thinking (or dreaming, rather)?


----------



## Rasputina

So do those of us getting the 3G one have to make our own thread after tomorrow? You guys will all be off watch by then.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I thought we'd start the party over again with a new thread for y'all, and we can join YOUR party!

I'll bring the party favors....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, progress!*
LOUISVILLE, KY, US 04/03/2010 12:27 A.M. IMPORT SCAN*
GUANGZHOU, CN 04/02/2010 4:10 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
SHENZHEN, CN 03/29/2010 9:50 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
CN 04/01/2010 4:11 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Should be showing up on your doorstep anytime now.... 

You DO get Saturday UPS delivery there right??

I don't out here in Siberia....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In theory, I do...I do live in the Big City...we'll see.  It has allegedly left Louisville....

Betsy

LOUISVILLE, KY, US  04/03/2010  4:49 A.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN
04/03/2010 12:27 A.M. IMPORT SCAN
GUANGZHOU, CN 04/02/2010 4:10 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
SHENZHEN, CN 03/29/2010 9:50 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
CN 04/01/2010 4:11 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lot of angst everywhere on the 'net about whether there is a Saturday delivery or not...I guess I'll find out.    I am going to get my VGA adapter today--FedEx is delivering that!

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I thought we'd start the party over again with a new thread for y'all, and we can join YOUR party!
> 
> I'll bring the party favors....
> 
> Betsy


Glad to hear it; I'll be there!!
I'm so excited for y'all getting yours today; what fun.

Did anyone see "Modern Family" on Wednesday night? It was all about the dad wanting an iPad for his April 3rd birthday; it was pretty hilarious; those of you getting your iPads today can stream it on the abc network app, and the rest of us can watch it on our computers (till later this month!)

Can't wait to hear what you think about them once you have them in your hands!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just left Richmond, supposedly.  Richmond is two hours from me....still no indication of a delivery date.  I guess they're not making any promises...

RICHMOND, VA, US  04/03/2010  7:00 A.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN 
RICHMOND, VA, US  	04/03/2010  	6:17 A.M.  	ARRIVAL SCAN
LOUISVILLE, KY, US 04/03/2010 4:49 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
04/03/2010 12:27 A.M. IMPORT SCAN
GUANGZHOU, CN 04/02/2010 4:10 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
SHENZHEN, CN 03/29/2010 9:50 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
CN 04/01/2010 4:11 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED 

Seeing as how it's 9 hours drive from Louisville to Richmond they must be flying it...

Betsy


----------



## ibrewalot

Mine's showing it's 30 minutes away, but doesn't say "out for delivery"....hmmmm.  

MANCHESTER, NH, US  04/03/2010  6:43 A.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN
04/03/2010 6:18 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You do realize that all this checking of UPS tracking is taking a toll on their servers. . . .you guys are probably going to crash the system!  LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

One of the iPad forums reported that UPS is getting tons of calls about the iPad deliveries.  I bet the workers are starting to regret UPS cut this deal with Apple.  

Betsy


----------



## ibrewalot

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One of the iPad forums reported that UPS is getting tons of calls about the iPad deliveries. I bet the workers are starting to regret UPS cut this deal with Apple.
> 
> Betsy


I know I'm regretting it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!

I'm not regretting it...just wanting my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## ibrewalot

In the mean time...I've been busy:

1  Numbers, v1.0, Seller: Apple Inc. (4+)	        $9.99
2 Keynote, v1.0, Seller: Apple Inc. (4+)         $9.99
3 Draw for iPad, v1.0.1, Seller: Erica Sadun (4+) Free
4 Pages, v1.0, Seller: Apple Inc. (4+)         $9.99
5 WhiteNote Lite, v1.0.0, Seller: Steve Gutz (4+) Free
6 iBooks, v1.0, Seller: Apple Inc. (4+)         Free
7 ABC Player, v1.0.1003, Seller: ABC Digital (12+) Free
8 Pad Info, v1.0, Seller: Andreas Laub (4+)    Free


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's been flown in from Richmond, apparently.  Now at Dulles.
DULLES, VA, US  04/03/2010  7:56 A.M.  DESTINATION SCAN
CHANTILLY, VA, US 04/03/2010 7:46 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
RICHMOND, VA, US 04/03/2010 7:00 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN

As for apps, I have about 40 apps downloaded to try out, a lot of them from earlier in the month before iPad versions came out.

The paid ones I'm most excited about are 
Brushes
Keynotes
FlightTracker

I've also gotten iBooks and Kindle for iPad.

Betsy


----------



## rho

I'm so excited for you all I can't stand it so I can only relate it to my obsessive checking when my Kindles were coming -- I wish they would give a date for delivery of the 3G ones I didn't order it because I am afraid I will be away when it comes .... 

I use my Touch all the time so I know I will love the Pad - and since my major complaint on the Touch is that it is WiFi and I have few places to use it outside of my home to it's full capacity so I want the 3G --although I will use it in the house too because I am getting tired of having my laptop on my lap LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

"Destination Scan" worries me    It's not going to live at Dulles.  I hope.

We're going to start a 3G Watch thread next, Rho!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That just means the plane it was on didn't crash.  This is Good News. 

It's at least an hour from Dulles to the Alexandria distribution center and then out on the truck. . . .you might have it by not long after lunch time. .  . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, it hasn't left Dulles yet according to the tracking...<pouting> 

I guess I'll read Elfhunter for awhile and then switch to my Book Game selection, Cutting for Stone. Thank goodness I have a Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## rho

Don't give up hope I've had times I have received things before it said it left -- and they are probably soooo busy!!


----------



## jaspertyler

On ipadforums people are saying that their UPS update did not update to "out for delivery."  Instead they just got their ipad.  

This morning my doorbell rang.  My heart went super fast.  I am waiting for the 3g and I thought for a second there maybe we were in for a surprise.  It was just a delivery from amazon.    Oh well 

I can't wait to here from those of you that get one today


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The FedEx truck arrived with my VGA to iPad connector...I'm getting all my bits and pieces...

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy did it come yet

I am back from my trip to Best Buy.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Sugar said:


> I am back from my trip to Best Buy.


Since you didn't add "With my new wifi only iPad" I am assuming that you wren't able to get one at Best Buy tioday. Is that correct? Was the line for iPads at Best Buy ridiculously long?


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Betsy,
We are all anxious to hear that you received your ipad!!! Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait!!!


----------



## profsusan

My last tracking update at 8:10 am said it was on its way from East Boston (airport) to Norwood (the closest UPS facility), less than an hour's drive. UPS is definitely posting fewer tracking updates than usual. Or the sorting system is overwhelmed. 

Trying to calm my nerves and be patient.... The weather is gorgeous; maybe I should have opted to pick it up at the local Apple Store!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar said:


> Betsy did it come yet
> 
> I am back from my trip to Best Buy.


So, did you get one?? I want to celebrate with someone, even if I don't have one yet!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

profsusan said:


> My last tracking update at 8:10 am said it was on its way from East Boston (airport) to Norwood (the closest UPS facility), less than an hour's drive. UPS is definitely posting fewer tracking updates than usual. Or the sorting system is overwhelmed.
> 
> Trying to calm my nerves and be patient.... The weather is gorgeous; maybe I should have opted to pick it up at the local Apple Store!


I keep saying that but my husband keeps telling me it would be a madhouse there and I would have had to spent the night...

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini

I'm so excited for you! First thing I did upon waking was check to see if someone got their iPad yet.

I guess we're all still waiting!?


----------



## Rasputina

Boy, Sugar is being very tight lipped this morning LOL 

do tell what you thought.


----------



## jaspertyler

Yeah Sugar!!!    I want to hear all about it!


----------



## Meemo

My husband just called me from Best Buy.  He's debating - the 64G models are all gone.  They got more than 15 units - maybe they got 15 of each model, but there are 17 leftB.  He's debating on whether to pick up one with less memory.  (He's already ordered the 3G 64GB model.)  I won't be surprised either way - he was impressed with what he saw in the display models, though - he says as fast as it looks on TV it really is that fast, and that it's lighter than he expected it to be.


----------



## Eeyore

Good morning all! It will be interesting to see who gets their iPad first!

Best Wishes!

PS- Fedex tracking shows my iPad cover on the truck out for delivery. Just 30 more days left--sigh.


----------



## jaspertyler

I'm thinking about going to Best Buy to just check them out while I wait for the 3g.  I wonder if it is totally crowded..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eeyore said:


> Good morning all! It will be interesting to see who gets their iPad first!
> 
> Best Wishes!
> 
> PS- Fedex tracking shows my iPad cover on the truck out for delivery. Just 30 more days left--sigh.


My cover is scheduled to arrive Tuesday...

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

jaspertyler said:


> Yeah Sugar!!!  I want to hear all about it!


She may be off in a corner playing with her new iPad Wifi. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## chiffchaff

aaarrrgh.  I wish they would at least post a ship date for the 3G version (that's about the only progress I can reasonably expect right now).  


I'm thinking Sugar's silence does mean she's playing with a wi-fi model right now...


----------



## rho

Eeyore said:


> Just 30 more days left--sigh.


have they given out an actual date yet for the 3G that is what I am waiting on before I order ....


----------



## KindleChickie

I feel like Cinderella watching her step sister go to the ball.  

Hope everyone loves their new gadget.


----------



## chiffchaff

rho said:


> have they given out an actual date yet for the 3G that is what I am waiting on before I order ....


I keep hearing that there's an April 24 date for Canada deliveries (wi-fi) but that's speculation. Additional speculation is that Apple will use the same date for 3G roll out but that might be wishful thinking.

(edited to clarify the Canada rollout is wi-fi)


----------



## Eeyore

rho said:


> have they given out an actual date yet for the 3G that is what I am waiting on before I order ....


No official date for the 3G. May 3rd was the best guesstimate from the folks at iPadforums, hence the signature logo.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S.

I am waiting until Betsy gets her's to say anything.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Please don't!!!  I want to party with someone!!!!  I in no way expected to be or wanted to be first!!!

We're going to assume you got one!  Which one?  The 64GB?  Do you absolutely love it  Yayyyyy Sugar!

Betsy


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Sugar said:


> I am waiting until Betsy gets her's to say anything.


Of course we all want to hear about it Sugar, but I think that's sweet of you to wait. ...Of course you heard Betsy say


Betsy the Quilter said:


> Please don't!!! I want to party with someone!!!! I in no way expected to be or wanted to be first!!!
> 
> We're going to assume you got one! Which one? The 64GB? Do you absolutely love it Yayyyyy Sugar!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


----------



## chiffchaff

that's like being the first served at the restaurant and letting your food get cold while you politely wait for others.  Nice of you, but EAT!  (Of course we assume you are already playing, but SHARE!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seriously, it could be after dark if not Monday before I get mine!!!  The reason I started this thread was to share with others.  So share!!!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

....tap.....tap....tap



LOL


----------



## Meemo

DH just called - he's on the way home sans iPad - says he "couldn't pull the trigger".  Apparently his fiscally conservative nature won out this time.  Then again, he's the one who kept encouraging me to get the MacBook Air when I had a perfectly good netbook - and yes, he was right on that score.


----------



## Rasputina

He has amazing self control!

I think I'm saved from standing in line because I'm sick as a dog. I'd love to go check one out but I'm not up to leaving the house.


----------



## corkyb

Meemo.
I'll be really curious what you think of the ipad compared to the macbook air?  I can't decide if I want a macbook air or an ipad.  The air seems like it would have a lot more function to it.
Paula


----------



## planet_janet

I've got it!  I've got it!  Just back from the Apple store (which, by the way, was an incredibly pain-free experience, other than the fact that they wouldn't take my AMEX gift card).  It's in my hot little hands and I am in LOOOOOVE!


----------



## ibrewalot

Success!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohooo!  Party!

What was the first thing y'all did with your iPads?  Anyone taking the class?

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

planet_janet said:


> I've got it! I've got it! Just back from the Apple store (which, by the way, was an incredibly pain-free experience, other than the fact that they wouldn't take my AMEX gift card). It's in my hot little hands and I am in LOOOOOVE!


Congrats!


----------



## Bren S.

planet_janet said:


> I've got it! I've got it! Just back from the Apple store (which, by the way, was an incredibly pain-free experience, other than the fact that they wouldn't take my AMEX gift card). It's in my hot little hands and I am in LOOOOOVE!


Congrats!! I'm sooo happy for you!!


----------



## Eeyore

Yippee! Congrats! And don't forget to download the Kindle App!

Best Wishes!


----------



## planet_janet

Syncing it with iTunes right now...out of the box, it's 98% charged.  Getting a "welcome to your new iPad" screen in iTunes.  First impressions...beautiful device (of course!).  It's weighty, but in a sturdy way--not too heavy.  I played around with one for a few minutes in the store while the sales associate was grabbing mine out of the back (and I was able to get a case, too), and using it is just effortless.  iBooks app is gorgeous! 

Also wanted to add--I got to the store around 10 minutes to 9, and there were 2 lines--one of about 60-70 people who had reservations, and another a mile long for people who did not.     They checked the reserved people in while we were waiting in line, brought us into the store one by one immediately partnered with a sales associate.  The line moved soooo fast...the entire process from the time I showed up at the store to the time I left was about 40 minutes.  Piece of cake!


----------



## Meemo

corkyb said:


> Meemo.
> I'll be really curious what you think of the ipad compared to the macbook air? I can't decide if I want a macbook air or an ipad. The air seems like it would have a lot more function to it.
> Paula


I won't know for awhile - I love my iPhone and for things that don't require extensive keyboarding I'm sure I'd love the iPad even more. But for things like e-mail, message boards, etc where I'd be typing a fair amount, I'm pretty sure I'll prefer the Air because of the real keyboard and trackpad. I never used trackpads much before the Air, now I use it exclusively - no more Bluetooth mouse. I read e-mail on my iPhone, I don't answer it (unless I'm out of town). I don't even like to read KB on my phone, although I can - it's just awkward (for me, I know others have no issues with it). I could probably do more of that with the iPad than on the phone, but I expect the keyboard will be the big issue for me. Won't know 'til early May though, since DH's 3G is on order and expected to arrive then. It might fool me.

I will say the Air will definitely have more function as a work tool. It was hard for me to choose that over the 13" MacBook because the MacBook has even more function, but I love the light weight of the Air. Mine is a refurbished model and I highly recommend that as a way to save some $$.


----------



## profsusan

How exciting, Janet!

I just cancelled my "Meet your iPad" reservation for this afternoon -- better for us to stay home and get to know each other privately. Besides, who knows whether mine will arrive by 5pm!


----------



## planet_janet

Sugar said:


> I am waiting until Betsy gets her's to say anything.


OK, I just read back in this thread a bit. Did you get one? C'mon!


----------



## planet_janet

OK, off to play.  Betsy and everyone else who's waiting, I hope your new toys show up soon!


----------



## Eeyore

planet_janet said:


> OK, off to play. Betsy and everyone else who's waiting, I hope your new toys show up soon!


Planet_janet-- There are some reports from the Macrumors forum that the ABC player app is crashing the iPad. Some are saying that after downloading the app, restart the iPad and the app will work fine after that.

Have fun!


----------



## corkyb

Meemo said:


> I won't know for awhile - I love my iPhone and for things that don't require extensive keyboarding I'm sure I'd love the iPad even more. But for things like e-mail, message boards, etc where I'd be typing a fair amount, I'm pretty sure I'll prefer the Air because of the real keyboard and trackpad. I never used trackpads much before the Air, now I use it exclusively - no more Bluetooth mouse. I read e-mail on my iPhone, I don't answer it (unless I'm out of town). I don't even like to read KB on my phone, although I can - it's just awkward (for me, I know others have no issues with it). I could probably do more of that with the iPad than on the phone, but I expect the keyboard will be the big issue for me. Won't know 'til early May though, since DH's 3G is on order and expected to arrive then. It might fool me.
> 
> I will say the Air will definitely have more function as a work tool. It was hard for me to choose that over the 13" MacBook because the MacBook has even more function, but I love the light weight of the Air. Mine is a refurbished model and I highly recommend that as a way to save some $$.


I will be anxiously following you as you sound like a similar user with similar preferences to myself. If I get a MB Air, I will be getting refurbished. I have a 2.5 year old MB Pro and I like it a lot but as my main computer, not for lugging around. I had a PC desktop before this and, although the 27" imac calls my name, I don't think I could go back to computing at a desk in another room. I despise the battery on my MBP; it's only good for about 2 hours at best. I adore the touchpad and prefer it over a mouse. I can do everything on the touchpad easier than I can with a mouse. However, when I touch a PC touchpad, I get instantly frustrated. So Apple did the touch pad right. They are not known for their mouse though. Even the new one, I hear real Mac aficiendos don't even like them. I never bought the mighty mouse because of that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy


Does that mean it's there??


----------



## Eeyore

Nope...it's Cousin Vinnie just driving by to tease her..... 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S.

Eeyore said:


> Nope...it's Cousin Vinnie just driving by to tease her.....
> 
> Best Wishes!


hahahaha


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I decided to give up and work on my deck garden. I thought I heard a truck (had my headphones on) and by the time I went to look, my husband, who was out front washing the car, had signed for it (I'll speak to him later  .









Back later, I'm synching...

Let the party begin!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Woohoo! Congrats Betsy!!  

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats

WooHoo!!! 

Party at Betsy's!!!


----------



## Bren S.

Congrats Betsy!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Betsy...how exciting!

I wish we could get together in Baltimore next weekend so I could see it in person...sigh...


----------



## Rasputina

WOOT! Congrats


----------



## Eeyore

Sugar, now that Betsy has her iPad, tell me your impressions of the one you picked up. Lots of details please!  

Best Wishes!


----------



## tlrowley

I'm pretty impressed.  The Kindle app is okay and the iBooks app is really quite nice.  It will be a while before I'm able to adequately test the eye strain issues, though compared to the Kindle device, though. 

(sent from my iPad )


----------



## ibrewalot

UPS guy followed me down my street and into my driveway.  It's all good.  First thing I did was sync and check out some of the iPod apps I had downloaded along with the iWork apps.  Nice so far, buy my DW is scowling given it's the first beautiful weekend and there is tons of yardwork post winter...oh, well, at least it's here to play with later.  I want to sync my work laptop calendar to it next.


----------



## profsusan

It's here! The UPS driver has been delivering them since 9am -- he's seeing lots of happy faces today.

Playtime!


----------



## Bren S.

tlrowley said:


> I'm pretty impressed. The Kindle app is okay and the iBooks app is really quite nice. It will be a while before I'm able to adequately test the eye strain issues, though compared to the Kindle device, though.
> 
> (sent from my iPad )


Congrats!!


----------



## Bren S.

ibrewalot said:


> UPS guy followed me down my street and into my driveway. It's all good. First thing I did was sync and check out some of the iPod apps I had downloaded along with the iWork apps. Nice so far, buy my DW is scowling given it's the first beautiful weekend and there is tons of yardwork post winter...oh, well, at least it's here to play with later. I want to sync my work laptop calendar to it next.


Congrats!!


----------



## Bren S.

profsusan said:


> It's here! The UPS driver has been delivering them since 9am -- he's seeing lots of happy faces today.
> 
> Playtime!


Congrats!!


----------



## chiffchaff

congrats to all who have their iPad, and thanks for letting us share vicariously!  I'm not sure why I'm torturing myself by haunting this thread and other iPad forums, since it makes the next 30 days seem verrry long.  Normally I'd go take a walk but the wind is blowing 20 mph (gusting to near 40).  Next best thing would be reading but I'm in the middle of a JD Robb "... In Death" book, which is set in the future and all the tech stuff makes me think about iPads.  So I'm bouncing back and forth between the book and the web.  Might have to resort to cleaning the house soon.  In the meantime, enjoy and share impressions when you can!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Congrats to all the Ipad owners.  I'm so jealous!  I wish I could get one.  I'm going to be stalking this thread and live through you all...LOL!


----------



## Rasputina

For those of us still waiting ipad user guides are up on apples site

http://support.apple.com/manuals/#ipad


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm v-e-r-y seriously considering shelling out for this (I can't believe I just wrote that), but if I do it I will get the 3G model (to use for web surfing and such when I travel).  So I'll be lurking here a lot for the next month to see how satisfied the users are.  It was the availability of the Kindle and Netflix apps that pushed me over the top!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar??  How about you

Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler

I went to Best Buy and played with one for a bit.  It was fun.  I look forward to having one..but luckily was not compelled to buy one today.  They still had a bunch there and the BB employee said he didn't think many people knew they had them.  It was funny listening to the other people near me play with them...they had not really ever heard of the ipad (huh??).  I recommend that those of you waiting for 3g impatiently go and play with one at Best Buy.  The wait doesn't seem as painful.  Maybe that is because I could see the thing but couldn't really do anything with it because it wasn't mine!  

I liked the look of the apps made for the ipad.  The ones that were for iphone did not look as good.  The text was not very crisp on those.  

I wish they would have had ibooks on there to be able to check that out!

I would love to hear from those of you who have played with it for more than 5-10 minutes!


----------



## ak rain

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm v-e-r-y seriously considering shelling out for this (I can't believe I just wrote that), but if I do it I will get the 3G model (to use for web surfing and such when I travel). So I'll be lurking here a lot for the next month to see how satisfied the users are. It was the availability of the Kindle and Netflix apps that pushed me over the top!


this fit what I have been saying so close. iff I traveled a little more I would be just ahead of this step. 
sylvia


----------



## rho

so sugar are you going to keep us all in suspense - talk talk .... or should I say type type...


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sugar?? How about you
> 
> Betsy


I bought 1.1 of a total of 5 offered at the Best Buy store I went to.  
I got the 32gb one,since I have a 64gb 3g coming at the end of the month.

My initial impression is this thing is unbelievable.
I spent a lot of time researching the iPad learning all I could,so I knew that it is something I would enjoy..but WOW when you get this thing in your hands it just honestly feels right.
The weight is a non issue but it is anything but cheap feeling. 
The speed is incredible!! Truly.
The display is more than I could've hoped for.
The Kindle App is great on the iPad.
The iPad is incredibly responsive.
The icons look crisp and clean.
So far it is just an absolute dream to use.

I will post more as I spend more time with it.

p.s. I can see this possibly replacing my 6month old MacBook Air.


----------



## chiffchaff

jaspertyler said:


> I recommend that those of you waiting for 3g impatiently go and play with one at Best Buy. The wait doesn't seem as painful.


I would, if I didn't live in a small town 2.5 hours from the nearest Best Buy.  I'm not second-guessing my choice, because having GPS is a big deal to me, but sheesh this waiting is hard.

oops, I see Sugar just posted some info while I was typing - gotta go read it -


----------



## chiffchaff

Sugar said:


> p.s. I can see this possibly replacing my 6month old MacBook Air.


I've seen several people say the actual computing ability (vs purely entertainment function) is better than expected. That's good news since I plan to use the iWork software quite a lot.


----------



## Bren S.

chiffchaff said:


> I've seen several people say the actual computing ability (vs purely entertainment function) is better than expected. That's good news since I plan to use the iWork software quite a lot.


It is absolutely better than I expected,and I expected quite a lot actually.
You will absolutely love using iWorks on the iPad.


----------



## Magenta

Well, it arrived and I have had a few hours to play with it.  Some observations:

1.  It will never replace the kindle.  It is too heavy to hold in one hand for a long period of time and you must swipe you finger over the page to turn it.  

2.  It is beautiful.  Crisp and clear display.  Mine came loaded with Winnie the Poo and the color illustrations are beautiful.  

3.  The wireless works great, but then again I only tried it in my house.

4.  The keyboard in landscape is too small to use it as a typewriter.  Those of you who bought the separate keyboard did the right thing.

5.  It has some cool drawing apps.  I bought this for my niece who will be 6.  She will LOVE being able to color by using her finger.  You can save your drawings to your photo album.  I was just using one of the free apps, so I can imagine how sophisticated they get when you have to pay for them.

6.  Content for children is basically adequate.  I do have to explore more, but I hope over time it expands - especially education related.

7.  When connected to my laptop it specifically said it was not charging.  I thought the USB did charge.  Have to look into that more.

8.  No flash IS a major disappointment.  You can't go to a network's web sites to watch anything.  If you bought this to watch video content on the web, you made a mistake.

9.  The battery was fully charged.


----------



## Rasputina

> 1. It will never replace the kindle. It is too heavy to hold in one hand for a long period of time and you must swipe you finger over the page to turn it.


you don't have to swipe, you can tap.

I don't have my ipad yet but on ipod touch and iphone you can also tap instead of swipe to change pages. That works in the kindle app and according the ipad manual it also works that way in ibooks.

You need USB 2.0 to charge


----------



## chiffchaff

Magenta said:


> No flash IS a major disappointment. You can't go to a network's web sites to watch anything. If you bought this to watch video content on the web, you made a mistake.


be patient. I hear many sites are being reworked to be flash-free in order to accommodate iPads.


----------



## ibrewalot

I tried out the ABC free app to see what streaming video looks like...VERY nice.  If you are looking for shows from ABC (Lost, Grey's Anatomy, etc) it was great.

Also, note to others who can learn from my mistake:  don't let your kids play with it before you're finished looking at it...I had a really hard time getting it back!


----------



## Eeyore

Was it packaged as nice as the Kindle? When I got the Kindle box, you knew that inside was something very special.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S.

chiffchaff said:


> be patient. I hear many sites are being reworked to be flash-free in order to accommodate iPads.


That is very true.


----------



## chiffchaff

Magenta said:


> you must swipe you finger over the page to turn it.





Rasputina said:


> you don't have to swipe, you can tap.


yes, and it understands that tapping on the right means go forward and on the left means go back a page. (Based on using the latest version of the Kindle app on my iphone, but it's for ipads too)


----------



## Bren S.

See I never hold my Kindle constantly anyways,I prop my Kindle on a pillow,my peeramid pillow,my lap,use the cover I have to hold it up for me etc, so it is a non issue for me.

Also as Rasputina said you do not have to swipe to turn a page,although I am really liking the swiping action as it reminds me of how I used to turn the page when reading a DTB.

I really like the keyboard on the iPad,it is easy to use and is the same size as a small laptops keyboard.


----------



## Bren S.

Eeyore said:


> Was it packaged as nice as the Kindle? When I got the Kindle box, you knew that inside was something very special.
> 
> Best Wishes!


It was packaged nicely.
I think the Kindle was packaged nicer though. IMO


----------



## Bren S.

ibrewalot said:


> I tried out the ABC free app to see what streaming video looks like...VERY nice. If you are looking for shows from ABC (Lost, Grey's Anatomy, etc) it was great.
> 
> Also, note to others who can learn from my mistake: don't let your kids play with it before you're finished looking at it...I had a really hard time getting it back!


That's good to know. I haven't tried the ABC App yet,but I look forward to it.


----------



## Rasputina

ibrewalot said:


> I tried out the ABC free app to see what streaming video looks like...VERY nice. If you are looking for shows from ABC (Lost, Grey's Anatomy, etc) it was great.
> 
> Also, note to others who can learn from my mistake: don't let your kids play with it before you're finished looking at it...I had a really hard time getting it back!


Nice! Have you tried the netflix streaming ?


----------



## Magenta

Rasputina said:


> you don't have to swipe, you can tap.
> 
> I don't have my ipad yet but on ipod touch and iphone you can also tap instead of swipe to change pages. That works in the kindle app and according the ipad manual it also works that way in ibooks.
> 
> You need USB 2.0 to charge


Yes, but the point is you have to move your finger and if you are trying to do this with one hand, it's not easy. With the Kindle you can press the next page button easily while holding it in one hand. This goes more towards reading while on the subway while standing up. If you are sitting at home, bus or plane, it's a nice way to read.

Thanks for the info about USB 2.0...I just used the wrong one.


----------



## Rasputina

eh, I do it everyday while reading on my iphone, and like it

We don't have a subway though LOL


----------



## Magenta

chiffchaff said:


> be patient. I hear many sites are being reworked to be flash-free in order to accommodate iPads.


I didn't buy this to watch web based content so for me personally it is no big deal...just stating the facts. iTunes however, is BEAUTIFUL.

The thing about no Flash goes not only to video but other flash content, so if you will use this as your main way to access web content, just be aware.


----------



## Magenta

Rasputina said:


> eh, I do it everyday while reading on my iphone, and like it
> 
> We don't have a subway though LOL


I hear and agree with what you are saying, but consider the iphone/ipod touch is light and easy to hold in one hand and read. The ipad is much heavier.

Also I read comments from other kindle users how the light weight of the kindle is good as heavy books hurt their hands after a while, so the weight of this may be an issue for some.


----------



## Magenta

Regarding charging the iPad via USB... there seems to be much discussion on this as the iPad needs more power to charge. See this article an discussion at Engadget:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/03/apple-ipad-charging-woes-usb-hubs-non-macs-and-weak-ports-not/

I tried all 4 USB ports on my laptop and none would charge. I do have USB 2.0 on at least one (according to System Information). I'll have to try my desk top.

It does come with a wall charge you connect the USB cable to. Note: the wall charger looks like the one that came with the ipod classic, with folding and removable prongs. I expect you will be able to swap out the prongs to use the wall charger in other countries.


----------



## rho

Just curious - everyone is comparing the weight and the page turning tap to the K1 or K2 -- does anyone have the DX and can compare it to that.  I'm not getting it to replace my Kindle but to supplement that and to use instead of my laptop in my chair (getting tired of the weight of the laptop) and when I am out and about.


----------



## Bren S.

rho said:


> Just curious - everyone is comparing the weight and the page turning tap to the K1 or K2 -- does anyone have the DX and can compare it to that. I'm not getting it to replace my Kindle but to supplement that and to use instead of my laptop in my chair (getting tired of the weight of the laptop) and when I am out and about.


I have a DX.
The iPad is heavier,however it is more balanced that the DX .The DX can tend to be top heavy whereas the iPad weight is very evenly distributed.
The iPad would without a doubt be lighter than a laptop and I dare say much more fun to use.Not to mention you can get cozy with an iPad,curl up with it so to speak.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Brenda M.

Sugar said:


> I bought 1.1 of a total of 5 offered at the Best Buy store I went to.
> I got the 32gb one,since I have a 64gb 3g coming at the end of the month.
> 
> My initial impression is this thing is unbelievable.
> I spent a lot of time researching the iPad learning all I could,so I knew that it is something I would enjoy..but WOW when you get this thing in your hands it just honestly feels right.
> The weight is a non issue but it is anything but cheap feeling.
> The speed is incredible!! Truly.
> The display is more than I could've hoped for.
> The Kindle App is great on the iPad.
> The iPad is incredibly responsive.
> The icons look crisp and clean.
> So far it is just an absolute dream to use.
> 
> I will post more as I spend more time with it.
> 
> p.s. I can see this possibly replacing my 6month old MacBook Air.


Wanna sell me your MacBook Air??


----------



## Bren S.

Brenda M. said:


> Wanna sell me your MacBook Air??


Possible...but I wouldn't have a clue what to ask for it. 
It is the nicer one with the solid state drive and was $1799.


----------



## Magenta

OK now I must say WOW.... Some of the children's books are spectacular!  Some read to you and highlight the words as they go along.  Some have games as part of the story, i.e.  you can color some of the pictures.  Disney has a read along Toy Story for free that includes embedded games and some video between page turns.  Very Very Very cool.

I also downloaded the latest issue of Time Magazine.  It was expensive $4.99, but I just wanted to check it out.  It is BEAUTIFUL.  You get the full content of the magazine including advertisements, photographs and all the graphics.  I would hope a subscription would offer some discount.

The not so wow is how the ibook store works.  It is really hard to find what you are looking for.  They have a categories (i.e. Children & Teens), but you can't jump to pages ahead in the list (nor can you tell how many are available), or sort by price, etc.  If you move forward several pages and find something you want and buy it, when you go back to the store, you are at the first page of the list again.  Very annoying.  The store needs a MAJOR overhaul of the search and browse functionality.

There are however a ton of free books so expect to go wild.

The app store search and browse functionality is not much better.  If you know what you are looking for, yes, you can type in the name or a few words of the title to find it.  However, if you just want to look around... it's again, pages and pages and pages that you can only sort by a few ways, Featured/Title/Release Date.

This device has so much potential - especially for educational and learning.  This version is not "laptop replacement ready", but I expect future editions will be at some point.


----------



## Atunah

Magenta, how is the readability of the books? is it just like on a netbook or laptop?


----------



## Bren S.

It is better than on a netbook or laptop.
I own both and hands down the iPad has it for readability when compared to them.


----------



## Bren S.

I agree Magenta. 
I really like the iBooks app itself,but the search function needs work for sure.


----------



## Atunah

does it have LCD or LED screen? I have a netbook with LED I think so I was wondering how it compares. I am curious about the contrast, the font used, how the eyes glide over the letters over time. 

Maybe later when some have used them for a while they can post their experiences on that.


----------



## Magenta

Atunah said:


> Magenta, how is the readability of the books? is it just like on a netbook or laptop?


Readability is excellent. The books do not display on a pure white screen, they have a "paper" look. I downloaded a version of Peter Rabbit that actually looks like old paper with wrinkles and small tears at the edges. Time Magazine has a white background, but you can adjust the brightness to your liking.

I agree with Sugar too, it is much better than on a laptop. The text is noticeably clearer.

UPDATE: I take back my statement that books do not display on a pure white screen..... the books I am referring to were downloaded as apps. Books from the iBook store do display on a bright white background. However, you can adjust the brightness, font, etc as I describe in my post below.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Magenta


----------



## Magenta

Atunah said:


> does it have LCD or LED screen? I have a netbook with LED I think so I was wondering how it compares. I am curious about the contrast, the font used, how the eyes glide over the letters over time.
> 
> Maybe later when some have used them for a while they can post their experiences on that.


It is an LED-backlit IPS display - this from Apple's web site.

In the ibooks I downloaded, (free) you can click the aA and tap FONTS and choose from 5 - baskerville, cochin, palatino, times new roman and verdana. You can also adjust the size and brightness of the display.

I read for hours on my desktop and laptop for work so I guess I am use to reading on a screen, so I'm not a good judge as to the "ease on the eyes".


----------



## Someone Nameless

Congratulations everyone!  So exciting.

Memo, I'm curious.  You said the Macbook has more function than the Air.  How so?  

Next -
Anyone not like it and want to sell their used iPad?


----------



## Magenta

Anyone looking for "parental controls" will like this.  It can have a Passcode and/or Restrictions.  I did not turn these on because I'll let my brother decide what he wants to set.  However, the Restrictions lets you turn on or off access to Safari, Youtube, iTunes, Installing Apps and Location.  You can also control content.  It lets you turn on or off purchases from within an App, set ratings region, Music & Podcasts, Movies, TV Shows and Apps all have content control.

Now, my iPod touch may also have these features, but I've never played with them.


----------



## Meemo

Kindle Gracie said:


> Congratulations everyone! So exciting.
> 
> Memo, I'm curious. You said the Macbook has more function than the Air. How so?


The MacBook (the 13" white one) has two USB ports (Air has only one), the MacBook has a built-in drive for CDs/DVDs, the Air requires an external drive. Not an issue for me, but it would be for some I'm sure. I do love my Air, though - even with the clear Speck plastic case I got for it (on eBay - WAY cheaper) it's still incredibly thin & light.

There's a pretty good comparison chart here: http://www.apple.com/mac/whichmacbook/compare.html


----------



## Meemo

Atunah said:


> does it have LCD or LED screen? I have a netbook with LED I think so I was wondering how it compares. I am curious about the contrast, the font used, how the eyes glide over the letters over time.
> 
> Maybe later when some have used them for a while they can post their experiences on that.


Does the iBooks reading app have a setting where it will scroll automatically? That's one thing I really wish the Kindle app did - Wattpad and Stanza both can scroll (as well as turning the page by tapping or swiping) and I like having that choice.


----------



## corkyb

So, wonder what happened to Betsy?
She hasn't even come up for air.
Paula ny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Got the iPad, tried twice to post my initial thoughts and my pc crashed, so I went to the Apple class, came home, fixed and ate dinner, made beds.  Now I'm making a lemon meringue pie for tomorrow, will be back later tonight!  I knew someone would be wondering, LOL!

Betsy
Posting from my iPad


----------



## Rasputina

oooo lemon meringue pie! Do share!


----------



## corkyb

Is it hard to post from the ipad?  Is it like posting from the iphone?  I don't really like typing on my iphone.  It's tedious and I make too many mistakes. It'll do til another one comes along though.  Hmmm, wonder if that be the ipad?

Paula


----------



## Rasputina

I am so tempted to drag my sick butt to Best Buy. It's not that far LOL.


----------



## Bren S.

corkyb said:


> Is it hard to post from the ipad? Is it like posting from the iphone? I don't really like typing on my iphone. It's tedious and I make too many mistakes. It'll do til another one comes along though. Hmmm, wonder if that be the ipad?
> 
> Paula


It is super easy to post from the iPad,easier than from the iPhone as the keyboard is nice and roomy.


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> I am so tempted to drag my sick butt to Best Buy. It's not that far LOL.


Well if you are not feeling well not sure if that's wise,but it is really an experience to hold it in your hands finally.


----------



## Rasputina

HAHA I already went to best buys website to see if they would say in the had inventory at my local store ( they do have an apple section ) usually you can check inventory but not for this yet. 

I'm just afraid I'd end up buying one and not wait for my 3g I have preordered.


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> HAHA I already went to best buys website to see if they would say in the had inventory at my local store ( they do have an apple section ) usually you can check inventory but not for this yet.
> 
> I'm just afraid I'd end up buying one and not wait for my 3g I have preordered.


Hmmm I don't think that will happen. 
If I wasn't planning on getting 2 before I went this morning, I would've been able to get acquainted with the iPad and then still walk away with a smile.


----------



## Rasputina

I decided not to go. Mainly because I've been sick for days I really need to wash my hair before I go out in public LOL Plus I don't want to be tempted. 

I wish they would give us a firm ship date for the 3g though!


----------



## KindleChickie

I slipped into Best Buy right around closing time and they had 2 of the smallest left.  It sure was tempting.


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> I decided not to go. Mainly because I've been sick for days I really need to wash my hair before I go out in public LOL Plus I don't want to be tempted.
> 
> I wish they would give us a firm ship date for the 3g though!


Yeah a firm ship date would be nice.

I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Rasputina

KindleChickie said:


> I slipped into Best Buy right around closing time and they had 2 of the smallest left. It sure was tempting.


ooo I bet it was tempting.


----------



## Bren S.

KindleChickie said:


> I slipped into Best Buy right around closing time and they had 2 of the smallest left. It sure was tempting.


You got a chance to use the iPad in the store then?What did you think?


----------



## Rasputina

Sugar said:


> Yeah a firm ship date would be nice.
> 
> I hope you get to feeling better.


Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rasputina said:


> oooo lemon meringue pie! Do share!












My mother-in-law's recipe.

"Trudie's Magic Lemon Pie"
1 1/2 cans sweetened condensed milk
grated rind of one lemon
yolks from 2 large eggs
3/4 c lemon juice
1/4 tsp salt
baked pastry shell of your choice--sometimes I use a purchased graham cracker shell, sometimes I make a regular pastry shell (as pictured)

Mix milk, egg yolks, lemon juice, salt & rind
Pour into baked shell
Put into 325 degree oven for 7 minutes. While baking make meringue.

Make meringue with whites from eggs (I usually use 3 or 4 egg whites  I like meringue)

5 tbs sugar
drop lemon extract
1/8 tsp cream of tartar.

Add cream of tartar and extract to egg whites. Beat on high speed, sprinkling sugar as you beat, until soft peaks form.

Spread onto hot lemon pie (you did remember to take it out of the oven, right?)

Bake at 325 degrees for 15 minutes. Meringue should be lightly golden.

Enjoy!

Betsy
(note I don't use the salt as my sister-in-law is on a "no salt" diet. I've never noticed it not being there. <shrug>)


----------



## Rasputina

That pie looks so yummy!


----------



## Rasputina

I canceled my preorder. I wanted it for 2 main reasons, to read ebooks and to use my macgourmet app in the kitchen. Those are the 2 apps I use the most on my iphone. But I realized that I like the fact that my iphone fits in the palm of my hand and I don't want to read with something that I will need to prop. Plus I do most of my reading in bed which is why I find my iphone so perfect for that. The big draw for me was the ibooks app but I would only be able to read those books on the ipad so I can't sync with iphone when I'm out and about and don't want to carry ipad. I am a small purse person. I have no need for the video on the couch thing, since I'd rather watch blu-rays on my HDtv and I already have numerous ipods for music. I started thinking about it and realized that since I won't carry it with me everywhere and I can already do 98% of what it does on my iphone that I really don't need it. 

I still think it's a wonderful product and I'm excited for all of you getting yours, I'm sure you will love it!


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> I canceled my preorder. I wanted it for 2 main reasons, to read ebooks and to use my macgourmet app in the kitchen. Those are the 2 apps I use the most on my iphone. But I realized that I like the fact that my iphone fits in the palm of my hand and I don't want to read with something that I will need to prop. Plus I do most of my reading in bed which is why I find my iphone so perfect for that. The big draw for me was the ibooks app but I would only be able to read those books on the ipad so I can't sync with iphone when I'm out and about and don't want to carry ipad. I am a small purse person. I have no need for the video on the couch thing, since I'd rather watch blu-rays on my HDtv and I already have numerous ipods for music. I started thinking about it and realized that since I won't carry it with me everywhere and I can already do 98% of what it does on my iphone that I really don't need it.
> 
> I still think it's a wonderful product and I'm excited for all of you getting yours, I'm sure you will love it!


I can totally understand what you are saying.
I am thinking of canceling the order for my 3g model(which would be iPad #2).


----------



## jaspertyler

Are you finding that you will not need the 3G part of it or are you deciding you don't need two?  
Just curious


----------



## Bren S.

jaspertyler said:


> Are you finding that you will not need the 3G part of it or are you deciding you don't need two?
> Just curious


I am finding that I really doubt I will need the 3g capabilities.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sugar said:


> I am finding that I really doubt I will need the 3g capabilities.


I'm curious about why you originally were going to get two.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I decided not to get the 3G--I already have a Palm Pre that has internet browsing built-in, and I concluded I don't need to spend an extra $130 now, plus an extra $30 for each month that I use it, to improve my browsing from the admittedly teeny phone screen.  Partly this was general cheapness on my part, and partly because I concluded that I really needed more memory than the base 16 gig, and ditching the internet browsing paid a big chunk of the extra cost to get a 64 gig ipad.

I assure you the fact that I have a fairly lengthy business/pleasure trip coming up April 17 before the 3G version is released had NOTHING to do with it.  That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Bren S.

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm curious about why you originally were going to get two.


Actually after talking to a few people who know me and the technology best I have decided to keep my order in for the 64gb 3g.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sugar said:


> Actually after talking to a few people who know me and the technology best I have decided to keep my order in for the 64gb 3g.


What will you use the wifi one for once you get the 3g one?


----------



## Anne

Sugar said:


> I am finding that I really doubt I will need the 3g capabilities.


With the 3g do you have to have a internet provideer. Do you have to have wifi in your house to use the ipad?


----------



## Bren S.

Kindle Gracie said:


> What will you use the wifi one for once you get the 3g one?


The wi-fi one will be a "always at home" one,whereas the 3g will travel with me and hold more of my reference apps etc.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Gotcha!


----------



## Anne

Sugar said:


> The wi-fi one will be a "always at home" one,whereas the 3g will travel with me and hold more of my reference apps etc.


So the one with 3g you can use anywhere. I need one where I can get on the web anywhere I go.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Anne said:


> So the one with 3g you can use anywhere. I need one where I can get on the web anywhere I go.


The 3g would be the one then Anne. You do have to pay a monthly fee for that feature.


----------



## Magenta

Anne said:


> With the 3g do you have to have a internet provideer. Do you have to have wifi in your house to use the ipad?


If you buy the 3G model, you must subscribe to AT&T's service to get internet access using 3G. The good thing is they do not require a contract so you can turn it on and off as you need. For example, I have Road Runner as my internet provider at home. If I buy the 3G iPad, I must subscribe to At&t'S Service to use the 3G from the iPad. This would be like subscribing to two internet providers.

You do not "need" wifi in your house to use the iPad. You can connect your iPad to your computer via USB and download what you need. However, having wifi at home could be helpful. Some apps use the wifi to update information. You can not use the web browser without either wifi or 3G. To access some apps directly from the iPad (App Store, Youtube, NYTimes, etc.) you need either wifi or 3gG. To get wifi at home, just install a router to your existing internet connection. I LOVE having wifi at home. I can use my laptop, iPod Touch and iPad anywhere in the house.


----------



## Bren S.

Anne said:


> So the one with 3g you can use anywhere. I need one where I can get on the web anywhere I go.


Yes the one with 3g you can use anywhere.
Well technically anywhere that there is 3g service available,which is most places.


----------



## Anne

Magenta said:


> If you buy the 3G model, you must subscribe to AT&T's service to get internet access using 3G. The good thing is they do not require a contract so you can turn it on and off as you need. For example, I have Road Runner as my internet provider at home. If I buy the 3G iPad, I must subscribe to At&t'S Service to use the 3G from the iPad. This would be like subscribing to two internet providers.
> 
> You do not "need" wifi in your house to use the iPad. You can connect your iPad to your computer via USB and download what you need. However, having wifi at home could be helpful. Some apps use the wifi to update information. You can not use the web browser without either wifi or 3G. To access some apps directly from the iPad (App Store, Youtube, NYTimes, etc.) you need either wifi or 3gG. To get wifi at home, just install a router to your existing internet connection. I LOVE having wifi at home. I can use my laptop, iPod Touch and iPad anywhere in the house.


I have Road Runner at my house also. So if I got a router I could use the wifi at my house. I was also looking at the I pod touch but I need something where I can get on the internet no matter where I am. I have a sidekick now and I am thinking of making a change.


----------



## rho

I'm still going to get the 3G one eventually - hopefully sooner rather than later - but I will admit that I think if they had an iTouch that was 3G it would be perfect for me - with the same use it as you need it plan for the 3G part -- I love my Touch except that I find the limitations for me having to have WiFi very frustrating - which is why I think I will love the iPad - I'm not a multi-tasker with things open at the same time so that isn't an issue - I will miss some of the games on Facebook I enjoy - but heck that is just for when I am traveling and I can still stay in touch thru Facebook which is what I want - I use my Touch at home all the time and use lots of features (games, ereader, kindle, calendar, other programs I use quite a bit - including the MacGourmet that I found about about here) 

I also have a big shoulder bag and a big knitting bag so I will have plenty of room to take it when I am traveling -- 

Loving everyone putting thier thoughts on here --- thanks


----------



## fairoasis

I couldn't wait!  I went to Best Buy and picked up the wifi model until my 3G gets here.  I'm paying forward and giving it to my son and grand daughter when mine arrives.  Right now we flip for it.  Son likes surfing and game playing, and she's reading Winnie and playing games.


----------



## ayuryogini

It's so exciting reading the posts of people getting their iPads; I had to work today, so missed all the fun whilst it was happening; I noticed Betsy barely came up for air, but thanks for sharing the virtual pie with us!

Can hardly wait till my pre-ordered 3G arrives; I'm tempted to go get a WiFi one in the meantime, but I know I won't really; just tempted; I'll enjoy the iPad vicariously through y'all and wait patiently   for my own!

So please keep sharing your impressions, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have been exploring my new iPad (Firefly) a lot, but problems with my PC kept me from posting Saturday afternoon, and Sunday we were gone much of the day.   Family, you know!

I am loving it!  Posting this from my iPad and bluetooth keyboard.  Figured how to use linkmaker using the iPad, now I'm very happy!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have been exploring my new iPad (Firefly) a lot, but problems with my PC kept me from posting Saturday afternoon, and Sunday we were gone much of the day.  Family, you know!
> 
> I am loving it! Posting this from my iPad and bluetooth keyboard. Figured how to use linkmaker using the iPad, now I'm very happy!
> 
> Betsy


I have to ask. How do you use the link-maker for pictures? I haven't figured out how to copy the image address.... Can you do it without the BT keyboard?

I ask because I haven't figured it out how to do it from my phone and usually wait to do those until I'm on the laptop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, now you're going to make me think through how I did it.  Back in a bit.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, here goes:










In Safari on the iPad I keep a page with the linkmaker open so that I can go back and forth easily--does the iPhone app let you do that? On the iPad, there's a multipage button, when I click on that I see a view of all the pages I have open.

Anyway, I go to the Amazon book page.

Tap on the cover image to open it in a new page (this is key)

Tap and hold on the cover image in the new page. A context menu pops up. Select "Copy"

Paste into the image URL box on LM. Make sure the pasted entry ends in .jpg, otherwise you might have to try again. One image, for a non-book item was a gif and it didn't work.

Let me know if this isn't clear or if it doesn't work for you.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

The iPhone is similar. I can have 8 windows open and while I can't see them all at once, I can flip through them.











I did it!!! Yay!!!!! I've been trying to figure this out for awhile. I wasn't opening the image into a new window. Thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay!  Glad this iPhone OS neophyte could teach you something!  I think I just stumbled onto it by accident.  

Betsy


----------



## Magenta

Is 'link maker' a separate app or part of Safari?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Link Maker is up at the top of the Kindleboards


----------



## Magenta

Thanks!  I was wondering how you all got the book pictures in your posts.  I thought you found a new iPad feature... silly me.


----------



## Emily King

Well, I did it... I went to the Apple store at lunch today and bought the 32 gig model. I can't wait to get home and play with it!

That was my first ever visit to the store and my first "i" device!


----------



## ayuryogini

EKing said:


> Well, I did it... I went to the Apple store at lunch today and bought the 32 gig model. I can't wait to get home and play with it!
> 
> That was my first ever visit to the store and my first "i" device!


Yay Congratulations. Can't wait to hear how you like it!


----------



## Magenta

EKing said:


> Well, I did it... I went to the Apple store at lunch today and bought the 32 gig model. I can't wait to get home and play with it!
> 
> That was my first ever visit to the store and my first "i" device!


A couple of hints to help you get started since it is your first "i" device...

1. Download and install iTunes 9.1 on your PC. You can not do anything with the iPad until you do this.

2. Open iTunes and connect your iPad to your PC via USB. iTunes will recognize it and take you to a set-up screen.

3. Follow the instructions in iTunes to register it.

4. If you have a router in your house, on the iPad go to Settings and add your network.

5. It comes with a few apps installed, but your first stop should be SAFARI. The iPad User Guide is booked marked. Read through that to familiarize yourself with it all it can do.

Expect to be up very very late tonight exploring. Have fun!

p.s. Here is some additional set-up pointers with pictures that may be helpful as well:

http://gizmodo.com/5508769/how-to-set-up-your-ipad?skyline=true&s=i


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

EKing said:


> Well, I did it... I went to the Apple store at lunch today and bought the 32 gig model. I can't wait to get home and play with it!
> 
> That was my first ever visit to the store and my first "i" device!


Congrats! If you watch the videos about the iPad at the Apple online store, that will help too. Plus just poking at things. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Magenta said:


> A couple of hints to help you get started since it is your first "i" device...
> 
> 1. Download and install iTunes 9.1 on your PC. You can not do anything with the iPad until you do this.


Seriously? You can't do _anything_ without first loading iTunes? What if you have no interest in using it as a music player at all?


----------



## Emily King

I'm responding on the iPad. All set up and downloading apps. It helps that I have a ton of friends and coworkers who have iPhones! So cool!

I downloaded iTunes at work in order to get started and then one of the guys guided me through the synching process. I'm kind of surprised at how easy/fast I can type on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Seriously? You can't do _anything_ without first loading iTunes? What if you have no interest in using it as a music player at all?


Itunes is used to register it and maybe to update software? I haven't used iTunes yet except to put quilt pics on.

Betsy


----------



## chiffchaff

Ann in Arlington said:


> Seriously? You can't do _anything_ without first loading iTunes? What if you have no interest in using it as a music player at all?


iTunes syncs all kinds of stuff - videos, mail accounts, contacts, calendars, apps - not just music. But yeah, making everything go thru an Apple app does have that "huh?" factor vs just firing up a computer. There are 3rd party apps that, once installed, can connect to your computer and transfer content via wi-fi, no iTunes needed.

On another topic - I saw somewhere (this thread or another? can't remember) questions about attaching files to emails. I saw some apps (example: GoodReader) that look like they would be work-arounds if this isn't possible in the provided mail app. I wondered if anyone was using that and if so what they thought? My iPad knowledge is still just theoretical since I'm waiting for a 3G model.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think Ann's questions is why you HAVE to use iTunes.  The only thing I've had to do with it so far is register and transfer photos.  And I'd have to move existing things from my iTunes library with it, unless I got a 3rd party app.  But new music, new video, apps and books I could download directly from the iPad.  I was able to set up my husband's email account on the iPad and download mail without going through iTunes.

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

I LOVE "i devices" and hope to own another soon!  I keep dropping major hints about the iPad.... 

Congrats to all the new iPad owners!  I have really enjoyed living vicariously through all of you!


----------



## chiffchaff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think Ann's questions is why you HAVE to use iTunes. The only thing I've had to do with it so far is register and transfer photos. And I'd have to move existing things from my iTunes library with it, unless I got a 3rd party app. But new music, new video, apps and books I could download directly from the iPad. I was able to set up my husband's email account on the iPad and download mail without going through iTunes.
> 
> Betsy


ah, I see. I've been using iTunes so long I didn't really think about other ways to do things (though I do download directly to my iphone when the laptop isn't handy). thanks.


----------



## Magenta

Regarding "having" to use iTunes....  I only hooked up the iPad to my laptop to register it.  I did not sync anything as I will give this as a gift to my niece.  Once it was all registered and ready to go, I disconnected it.

From there, I turned on the wireless and downloaded everything directly via the iPad.  I did not download any music or video from the iTunes store.  I just used the app store.

The only thing I can think of as others have mentioned is if the iPad needs a software update.  That you will have to do from iTunes.  I don't think you can update it by solely using the wireless and accessing the iTunes app or App store.  At least I've never updated my iPod Touch that way.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Seriously? You can't do _anything_ without first loading iTunes? What if you have no interest in using it as a music player at all?


It's true, you must have iTunes to register the iPad. I had to install iTunes special. When you turn on the iPad, you just get a screen telling you to hook up to iTunes, and no ability to go or do anything with the buttons till you do (I was in that position, even though the Apple rep at the store assured me I did not need iTunes in any way).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks, Betsy, Chiff and Claw. . . .yeah. . . .after thinking about it, having to go through Apple is not really so surprising.  And I guess I can think of iTunes as a sort of OS -- gotta have something to make the durn thing work.  But my brain boggles at having to download a program to one computer so I can use a different computer.    Or can you download it to the iPad directly?

Anyway, . . . . while I think there's a defitinte "Ohhhh, shiny, want one" factor. . . (and I'm definitely interested in playing with Betsy's when tax season is done! ), I expect my rational brain will say. . . .just get a netbook or small notebook which really does what I need it to do.   In fact, DH was Googling around on the weekend since we had a long talk about such things on the drive up to my dad's house with my son.  They were saying, this one or that one is a good name. . .I said, yeah, but does it look cute?  I kinda want it to look cute too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks, Betsy, Chiff and Claw. . . .yeah. . . .after thinking about it, having to go through Apple is not really so surprising. And I guess I can think of iTunes as a sort of OS -- gotta have something to make the durn thing work. But my brain boggles at having to download a program to one computer so I can use a different computer.  Or can you download it to the iPad directly?
> 
> Anyway, . . . . while I think there's a defitinte "Ohhhh, shiny, want one" factor. . . (and I'm definitely interested in playing with Betsy's when tax season is done! ), I expect my rational brain will say. . . .just get a netbook or small notebook which really does what I need it to do.  In fact, DH was Googling around on the weekend since we had a long talk about such things on the drive up to my dad's house with my son. They were saying, this one or that one is a good name. . .I said, yeah, but does it look cute? I kinda want it to look cute too.


Well, it's not unheard of to have specialized software to run a specialized device, and really, you only need it for setup....and you DO have another computer...it's not like you have to buy one just for this 

But yes, it won't be the answer for everyone...and we'll do lunch after you get done with tax season.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I guess I was thinking of it as an alternate computer. . . .and not the "peripheral" it obviously is. . . . .not sure I need more peripherals in my life, but I do need a new "alternate computer" as my little Sony is getting slow. . . . .I've not ruled it out, but must think on it. . .and, as I think I mentioned elsewhere, I REALLY would need to be able to print a file from it.  Else it won't work for one of the main things I'd want it for -- keeping track of the "membership" of our summer Church Ensemble 'camp', which requires being able to print out such listing in an easily readable format for the 'membership'.  And I'm not sure I could justify it just on the "cool" factor. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There are some print apps, I haven't tried any yet, though


----------



## rho

Don't suppose I could convince you all to have the meet-up over in Ocean City, Md the last full weekend of this month could I - I'll be there then --_ yeah I kinda doubted it would work _ But seriously if anyone is going to the Ward Foundation Decoy Carving Championship I will be there 

you could bring Kindles and iPads


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That would be so fun...so close...only 3 hours from here....

Betsy


----------

